# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  А может с тобой не так чтобы и непорядок?

## culexus

Я помню, как переживала депрессию. Это было пугающее состояние ума, которое, казалось, никогда не закончится. Сама мысль о необходимости вставать с постели была пронизана ужасом. Состояние внутренней турбулентности, опасений и негатива по поводу будущего полностью лишило меня позитивного и оптимистичного настроя. Я чувствовала, что мой разум внезапно заболел и исказился. Я не узнавала себя новую и удивлялась, что случилось с веселым человеком, которым я была раньше.

Причиной моей депрессии стал разрыв отношений. Но к депрессии привела не столько реакция на расставание, сколько осознание того, что самый близкий человек, который, как вам казалось, вас любил и обещал быть с вами навсегда, оказался кем-то другим, незнакомцем, безразличным к вашей боли. Я обнаружила, что тот любящий человек был иллюзией. Прошлое потеряло смысл, а будущее перестало существовать. Сам мир уже не заслуживал доверия.

В этом состоянии депрессии я обнаружила, что резко изменилось отношение ко мне других людей. Общество не слишком терпимо к депрессии, и я поняла, что люди разделились на два лагеря. Первая группа хотела все исправить, предлагая мне взять себя в руки или рекомендуя профессиональную помощь. Другая группа меня избегала, как прокаженную. Оглядываясь назад, я понимаю эту реакцию: я была циничной и пессимистичной, сомневалась во многом и даже не пыталась быть вежливой.

С другой стороны, у меня появилось более глубокое понимание подлинных страданий окружающих. В своей депрессии я узнала о темной стороне мира, о которой мало знала до этого. Открыв окно в новую, такую неприятную реальность, я больше не могла игнорировать страдания и заблуждения. Мой опыт не уникален, но в некотором смысле он был обостренным, так как помимо того, что я обычный человек, переживающий душераздирающий разрыв, я также философ. Как философ я знаю: то, что кажется очевидным, далеко не всегда так, и поэтому требует тщательного критического анализа. Итак, на фоне пережитого я стала сильно сомневаться, что позитивное настроение — здоровое, а негативное — искаженное. Возможно, в своей депрессии я наконец увидела мир таким, какой он есть?

Мой научный руководитель, философ Аленка Зупанчич из Словенской академии наук и искусств, предположила, что общее стремление к счастью представляет собой репрессивную идеологию. Меня это поразило: разве может быть неправильным или репрессивным желание сделать мир счастливее?

Но, понаблюдав за собой, я вынуждена была с ней согласиться. Посмотрите вокруг, и вы заметите желание, чтобы все вокруг — и мы сами — постоянно были счастливы. И это чрезмерное стремление сопровождается стигматизацией противоположности счастья — эмоциональных страданий, таких как депрессия, беспокойство, горе или разочарование. Мы называем эмоциональные страдания отклонением и проблемой, искажением, которое необходимо устранить — патологией, нуждающейся в лечении. Голос грусти заглушается, так как считается болезнью.

Американская психологическая ассоциация определяет депрессию как «распространенное и серьезное медицинское заболевание, которое негативно влияет на то, как вы себя чувствуете, как мыслите и ведете себя». Сам термин порицает страдающего и подразумевает необходимость лечения. Трудно сказать, навязывают ли это отношение терапевты и медицинские круги, или же на них влияет преобладающая культурная парадигма. В любом случае большинство методов лечения сегодня направлены на устранение негативных настроений.

Самая известная терапия для устранения негативных мыслей — когнитивно-поведенческая (КБТ), изначально разработанная для лечения депрессии и тревоги. Она основана на когнитивной модели психического заболевания, первоначально разработанной американским психиатром Аароном Беком в конце 1960-х годов. Главный ее тезис заключается в том, что депрессия вызвана негативным стилем мышления, который называется «депрессогенное мышление». В депрессии мы считаем себя беспомощными, обреченными, непривлекательными, неполноценными, бесполезными, заслуживающими порицания и отвергаемыми. Примерами этого негативного мировоззрения могут служить такие выражения, как «Я бесполезен и безобразен», «Никто меня не ценит», «Я безнадежна, потому что ничего не изменится» и «Все может стать только хуже». Бек предполагает, что в депрессии мы используем «искаженные» и бесполезные модели мышления. Практиков КБТ обучают распознавать и ломать искаженное мышление, чтобы направить людей к более счастливым результатам.

Во время моей депрессии под влиянием друзей я пошла к когнитивно-поведенческому терапевту. Как вы можете видеть, я не вылечилась полностью и все еще замечаю за собой депрессивное мышление. Мои чувства по поводу терапии варьировались от желания довериться себе и терапевту до раздражения от самого этого желания. У меня были такие чувства, будто мне говорили то, что я хотела услышать, как ребенку, нуждающемуся в утешении, рассказывают сказку на ночь. Мне нужно было уйти от суровой реальности, которая меня окружала. Депрессогенные мысли неприятны и даже невыносимы, но это вовсе не означает, что они искажают представления о реальности. Что, если реальность действительно отстойна, и, будучи в депрессии, мы теряем те самые иллюзии, которые помогают нам не замечать этого?

Что, если, напротив, позитивное мышление дает необъективное понимание реальности? Что, если, когда я была в депрессии, я поняла что-то ценное, чего не смогла бы узнать, не заплатив такую цену? Что, если это был крах иллюзий — крах нереалистического мышления — и проблеск реальности, который фактически и вызвал мое беспокойство? Что, если в депрессии мы на самом деле более точно воспринимаем реальность? Что, если и моя потребность быть счастливой, и требование психотерапии лечить депрессию основаны на одной и той же иллюзии? Что, если так называемый золотой стандарт терапии сам по себе — успокоительная лженаука?

Современная психология признает повседневное мышление в значительной степени предвзятым, основанным на ряде искажений. Но это признание существует лишь в позитивных рамках. То есть мейнстрим считает обычные иллюзии здоровыми, если они не нарушают позитивный поток.

Современная концепция позитивных иллюзий впервые появилась в 1980-х годах в статье психолога Шелли Тейлор из Калифорнийского университета в Лос-Анджелесе и Джонатона Брауна из Южного методистского университета. Позитивные иллюзии — это общие когнитивные искажения, основанные на нереалистично благоприятных представлениях о себе, окружающих, о ситуации и мире вокруг нас. Типы позитивных иллюзий включают, среди прочего, нереалистичный оптимизм, иллюзию контроля и иллюзорное превосходство, из-за которого мы переоцениваем свои способности и качества по сравнению с другими. Исследование за исследованием показывает, что такие иллюзии распространены. Около 75-80% людей оценивают себя выше среднего по практически всем параметрам: по академическим способностям, работе, устойчивости к предвзятости, счастью в отношениях, IQ. Однако безжалостные математические законы говорят нам, что это иллюзия — все люди по определению не могут быть выше среднего.

Корни современной тенденции позитивности можно найти в религиозном прошлом, которое когда-то давало людям ориентиры для жизни и понятие спасения, предлагая убедительную картину мира со счастливым концом. В нашем светском мире психология заполняет пустоту, оставленную религией, дает объяснения и надежду на лучшую жизнь. Замена религии психологией сохраняет нетронутыми многие черты христианской, например, традиции. Роль консультанта или терапевта и необходимость их посещать сильно похожи на практику пастора и традиции исповеди. И консультант, и пастор — это люди, у которых есть право говорить, что с вами не так и как это исправить. Французский философ Мишель Фуко (1926-1984) проследил происхождение психотерапии до пастырства, развивая идею о том, что первоначальной религиозной целью пастырской заботы было привести человека к спасению.

Современный датский ученый Андерс Дреби Соренсен отмечает, что сегодняшнее стремление избавиться от страданий и беспокойств и в конечном итоге обрести счастье по меньшей мере частично основано на религиозной идее перехода от мирских страданий к высшему состоянию. В нерелигиозном мире спасение души становится задачей, которую необходимо выполнить в земной жизни. Рай — это больше не трансцендентное царство, а состояние полного счастья и превращение самой Земли в Рай.

----------


## culexus

По сравнению с религией и ее психотерапевтическим аналогом, философию можно считать еретичеством. Самым проблемным пациентом мог бы стать немецкий философ Артур Шопенгауэр (1788-1860), хорошо известный своим утверждением, что страдание неизбежно и служит ключевой частью человеческого существования. Шопенгауэр утверждал, что в существовании нет смысла или цели, и что жизнью движет беспредметное стремление, которое никогда не может быть реализовано. Он переворачивает наше позитивное мировоззрение с ног на голову: нормальный базовый способ существования — это не счастье, которое время от времени прерывается страданиями, наоборот, жизнь сама по себе — мучительное страдание и бесконечный траур. Лучше не будет, утверждал Шопенгауэр: «Сегодня плохо, а завтра будет хуже…» По его мнению, сознательность еще больше ухудшает состояние человека, поскольку сознательные существа испытывают боль острее и способны размышлять над абсурдностью своего существования. «Мне скажут… что моя философия безрадостна, потому что я говорю правду, а люди предпочитают быть уверенными: все, что сделал Господь, хорошо, — писал он в эссе «О страдании мира» (1851). — Тогда идите к священникам и оставьте философов в покое».

Философия Мартина Хайдеггера (1889–1976) тоже не слишком обнадеживает. Он говорил о тревоге как об основном способе существования человека и проводил различие между аутентичной и неаутентичной формами человеческой жизни. Ежедневно мы в основном живем неаутентично, мы погружены в рядовые задачи, неприятности и заботы, так что наше осознание бесполезности и бессмысленности нашего существования заглушается повседневным шумом. Мы ходим на работу, воспитываем детей, работаем над отношениями, убираемся в доме, ложимся спать и делаем это снова и снова. Кажется, что мир вокруг нас имеет смысл. Но аутентичная жизнь раскрывается только в тревоге. Тогда мы начинаем осознавать себя и можем мыслить свободно, отвергая общую иллюзию, которую навязывает общество. Для Хайдеггера тревога представляет собой должное философское настроение.

Норвежский мыслитель Питер Вессел Цапффе (1899–1990) еще дальше ушел в философский пессимизм. По его словам, человеческое сознание трагически перегружено, что приводит к экзистенциальной тревоге. В своем эссе «Последний Мессия» (1933 г.) Цапффе назвал ее «биологическим парадоксом, мерзостью, абсурдом, гиперболизацией катастрофической природы». Люди развили потребность, которая не может быть удовлетворена, поскольку в самой природе нет смысла. Чтобы выжить, утверждает он, человечество должно подавить этот разрушительный избыток сознания. Это «требование социальной адаптивности и всего, что обычно называют здоровой и нормальной жизнью».

Цапффе назвал четыре универсальных защитных механизма, которые выработало человечество:
изоляция, подавление беспокоящих и разрушительных мыслей и чувств;
анкеровка (закрепление), установление высших смыслов и идеалов. Примеры коллективной анкеровки, которые он приводит: «Бог, Церковь, государство, мораль, судьба, закон жизни, люди, будущее». Анкеровка дает нам иллюзии, которые обеспечивают психологический комфорт. Оборотная сторона — это отчаяние, которое мы испытываем, обнаруживая, что наш механизм анкеровки — это иллюзия;
отвлечение, фокусировка мыслей и энергии на определенной идее или задаче, чтобы не допустить саморефлексии;
сублимация, тип защитного механизма, при котором негативные побуждения превращаются в более позитивные действия. Например, мы дистанцируемся от трагедии нашего существования и трансформируем сознание в философию, литературу и искусство.

Отец психоанализа Зигмунд Фрейд (1856-1939), как и философы, был против религии и утверждал, что ее цель — удовлетворить инфантильные эмоциональные потребности. «Невротики — это сброд, который хорош только для того, чтобы снабжать нас финансово и позволить нам извлечь уроки из их опыта: психоанализ как терапия может быть бесполезным», — заявил он своему коллеге Шандору Ференци. Фрейд не испытывал оптимизма по поводу результатов психотерапевтического лечения и не хотел обещать счастья в результате. В «Исследованиях истерии» (1895) он заявлял, что психоанализ может превратить истерические страдания в «типичное несчастье». Для Фрейда цель состояла в том, чтобы помочь пациентам принять и осмыслить то, что жизнь — это ад. Не где-то там, а здесь, на Земле.

Несмотря на уклон в позитив, в психологической теории есть одна ветвь с акцентом на пессимистическую философскую традицию, которой придерживался и сам Фрейд. Названная «депрессивным реализмом», она была первоначально предложена американскими психологами Лореном Эллоем и Лин Ивонн Абрамсон в статье под заголовком «Грустнее, но мудрее?» (1979). Авторы считают, что люди в депрессии более объективно оценивают реальность.

Эллой из Университета Темпл в Пенсильвании и Абрамсон из Висконсинского университета проверили гипотезу, измерив иллюзию контроля. Сначала они провели интервью с группой студентов, затем разделили их на группы с депрессией и без депрессии. Каждый студент мог решить, нажимать или не нажимать на кнопку, и получал один из двух результатов: зеленый свет или отсутствие зеленого. По условиям эксперимента, у студентов были различные степени контроля над кнопкой, от 0 до 100%. После завершения тестов их попросили проанализировать степень их влияния на результат — то есть, сколько раз зеленый свет появлялся в результате их действий. Оказалось, что более печальные, но мудрые ученики точнее оценивают степень своего контроля. Эллой и Абрамсон пришли к выводу, что студенты, переживающие депрессию, менее склонны к иллюзии контроля и поэтому продемонстрировали большую реалистичность. Студенты без депрессии, напротив, переоценили степень своего контроля, и в результате их самооценка была ошибочно завышена.

Гипотеза о «депрессивном реализме» остается спорной, поскольку ставит под сомнение принципы КПТ, которые утверждают, что у человека в депрессии больше ментальных предрассудков и, следовательно, его необходимо вылечить, чтобы он стал более реалистичным. Но последующие исследования развили эту идею. Например, австралийский социальный психолог Джозеф Форгас и его коллеги показали, что грусть усиливает критическое мышление: она помогает людям снизить предвзятость, улучшить внимание, повысить настойчивость и в целом способствует более скептическому, детальному и внимательному стилю мышления. С другой стороны, позитивное настроение может привести к менее напряженному и систематическому стилю мышления. Счастливые люди более склонны к стереотипному мышлению и клише. Они чаще «плывут по течению» и выносят ошибочные социальные суждения из-за предрассудков.

Другие исследователи изучали эволюционное преимущество депрессии. Например, Пол Эндрюс из Университета Содружества Вирджинии и Джей Андерсон Томсон из Университета Вирджинии оспаривают преобладающий медицинский взгляд на депрессию как расстройство и биологическую дисфункцию и утверждают, что это скорее эволюционная адаптация. Эволюционная функция депрессии заключается в разработке механизмов аналитического мышления и оказанию помощи в решении сложных психических проблем. Депрессивное размышление помогает сосредоточиться и решить проблемы, которые нас мучают.

Подобно высокой температуре, которая может пугать в текущий момент, но по своей природе не делает ничего плохого, депрессия вызывает снижение функционального благополучия, ухудшая многие сферы жизни, такие как работа, социальные отношения и сексуальная жизнь. Однако хотя она и неприятна, высокая температура — не продукт биологического сбоя. Скорее это важный механизм борьбы с инфекцией. Ухудшение состояния, которое вызывает жар, — это результат компромиссов в системах организма, необходимых для борьбы с инфекцией. Точно так же депрессивное размышление служит механизмом решения проблем, который привлекает внимание и способствует анализу определенных проблем.

В своей книге Daseinsanalysis (2008) швейцарский психоаналитик Алис Хольцхей-Кунц обращается к аутентичным и неаутентичным формам жизни, выделенным Хайдеггером. Она утверждает, что душевные страдания символизируют разрушающую иллюзии конфронтацию с реальностью существования. В этом смысле депрессия не столько расстройство, сколько шокирующее осознание ничтожности человеческого существования. В этом контексте более приятная форма того, что мы называем «неаутентичной жизнью», вряд ли будет патологией, поскольку она противопоставляет острой экзистенциальной тревоге повседневные дела и обыденность.

Хотя моя депрессия после разрыва не дошла до уровня экзистенциального страха, это был самый сильный, фундаментальный опыт в моей жизни. Это необратимо изменило и травмировало меня до глубины моего существа, и теперь я в целом более грустная и замкнутая, чем раньше.

Что, если это цена потери иллюзий и возможности бесконечного изучения самой реальности? Некоторые исследования показывают, что экзистенциальных страданий и психических расстройств становится больше во всем мире, но особенно в современной западной культуре. Может быть, мы гонимся за счастьем именно потому, что его уже невозможно достичь?

Порочный круг, в котором мы находимся — бесконечная погоня за счастьем и невозможность его достижения, — только еще сильнее нас ранит. Возможно, нужно на самом деле принять возросший уровень сознания. В своей меланхоличной сущности мы обнаруживаем, что поверхностное состояние счастья — это в основном способ не быть живым. Психическое здоровье, позитивная психология и методы доминирующей терапии, такие как КПТ, требуют, чтобы мы хранили молчание и следовали иллюзиям до самой смерти.

----------


## culexus

В заключение я должна обратиться к вам, мой дорогой читатель. Я понимаю, что читая это эссе, вы, должно быть, испытали реакцию «да, но…». («Да, жизнь ужасна, но есть и много хорошего».) Это «но» — автоматический ответ на негативные, пугающие идеи. Оказавшись под воздействием этих сил, включаются наши защитные механизмы. Я сама попалась на этом, пока писала эссе (и в общем-то сталкиваюсь с этим на протяжении всей моей жизни). Без этой защитной меры мы все, вероятно, уже умерли бы, поддавшись суицидальным порывам.

Я бы хотела сделать небольшое предложение: рассматривать отказ от иллюзий и уход от позитивности в качестве нового способа исследовать жизнь и получать жизненный опыт, желательно до того, как последует суицидальная реакция. В следующий раз, прежде чем заливать горе алкоголем или обращаться к близким, друзьям, психотерапевтам или к любой другой жизнеутверждающей практике, вспомните, что почти все смысловые конструкции — от работы до спорта и открытия сердца Иисусу, — по своей сути иллюзорны. Вместо того, чтобы бежать от жизни при помощи иллюзий, стоит как можно дольше исследовать пространство без иллюзий, чтобы научиться лучше переносить реальность неиллюзорной жизни. В случае успеха вы освободите себя от ложной позитивности и от своих цепей.

В конце концов, конечно, мы не сможем освободить себя ни от страданий, ни от иллюзий. Жизнь — это ад, и, похоже, в конце нас вовсе не ждет рай. Это само по себе может стать путем к освобождению, поскольку, как ни крути, нам нечего терять.

(с) Юлия Реш

----------


## culexus

Вот такой "нетрадиционный" взгляд на "несчастье" депрессии.

Может быть не столько страшна сама депрессия, сколько то, что человеческое общество не умеет ни принять ее, ни использовать, предпочитая вместо этого своеобразный экзорцизм подвергшихся депрессии?

----------


## Ваня :)

> Сначала они провели интервью с группой студентов, затем разделили их на группы с депрессией и без депрессии.


 Интирессно, какой процент таких депрессивньіх.  :Smile: 

Как я понимаю, речь не о медицинской депрессии... 

Кстати, в Симпсонах, Лиза - депрессивньій ребенок, которьій более широко и обьективно смотрит на мир, поскольку видит страдания других, в то время, как семья сконцентрирована на потреблении. 8)

----------


## June

> Жизнь — это ад


 Терапия не сработала.




> студенты, переживающие депрессию, менее склонны к иллюзии контроля и поэтому продемонстрировали большую реалистичность. Студенты без депрессии, напротив, переоценили степень своего контроля, и в результате их самооценка была ошибочно завышена.


 Боюсь, не самая репрезентативная выборка. Те, кто из-за депрессии не нашли в себе силы встать с кровати или из-за клинической депрессии проживают в психушке, в неё не попали. В эксперименте участвовало наиболее здоровое и успешное (есть деньги на универ) подмножество множества депрессивных. Оценка степени своего контроля – интересный показатель, но было бы полезно посмотреть и на другие. Получить более интегративную оценку способностей людей с депрессией и без. Такая оценка, на мой взгляд, была бы полезнее.




> психотерапевтам или к любой другой жизнеутверждающей практике


 Психотерапия, в том числе и когнитивная психотерапия Бека, насколько я сам понял, не про жизнеутверждение. Она про починку неисправных паттернов мышления. Приведу аналогию. На кухне тостер всё превращает в угли. Газовая плита не работает. Холодильник не холодит, пылесос не сосёт, водопровод не проводит воду, канализация засорилась и т.д.. В результате жизнь в квартире превращается в ад. Задача психотерапевта не зарядить пациента ура-оптимизмом, а починить тостер, потом газовую плиту, потом холодильник с пылесосом и т.д. В результате человек начинает _чувствовать_, что жить стало, в общем, не так уж и плохо, а временами совсем даже хорошо. Только чинит психотерапевт не бытовую технику, а дезадаптивные паттерны мышления.

Читал, скорее всего у МакМаллина, мысль о том, что опытный психотерапевт может довольно быстро избавить пациента от тревоги или депрессии, но торопиться не надо, потому что это не на пользу самому пациенту. Надо избавить человека от паттернов мышления, которые и привели его к столь плачевному результату. А депрессию использовать как стимул к продолжению лечения, хоть это и выглядит, на первый взгляд, не совсем гуманно. Если поступить гуманно, депрессия будет возвращаться снова и снова.

----------


## culexus

Ну, надо полагать, что Юлия пишет не о функциональных расстройствах мозга. Что ж до "починок" психики - это на мой взгляд - наивно. В какой-то момент - может быть и удобно, а в некоторых - если у человека реально крыша подтекала - то и уместно, ибо протекающую крышу лучше починить, прежде чем дальше идти...

Так вот, мне на самом деле лень писать про это всё. Тем более, что вопрос этот давно и хорошо разобран - тот самый Гаутама очень хорошо углубился в тему, что меня лично поражает. Я говорю не о какой-то мистике, о многочисленных ответвлениях буддизма - а об его ядре, которая насквозь прагматично, единственная непроверяемая вещь на мой взгляд (а может просто хреново или неправильно донесенная) - это перерождения. А может и я чего-то недопонимаю, но учитывая, что в буддизме нет никакой личной души, то и "перерождаться" может только некий комплекс стремлений, составляющий условную личность, и будет это происходить, пока это комплекс не будет исчерпан - а же "нирвана" - это в том числе и "затухание". В остальном же - ну для 600 годов до нашей эры - просто охрененной глубины анализ! Хотя и Гаутама не всё взял и сам придумал - индуистская традиция, из которой он черпал, которую переосмыслил и на мой взгляд - удачно еще более прояснил - еще древнее. И я не буддист, кстати, и буддизм никому не рекомендую даже - заблудиться в его уже многочисленных интерпретация - легче легкого, а всякие ушлые мудилы еще и будут вам его фасовать и продавать. Но ядро стоит почитать.

И там вот, в ядре, содержится описание всех этих вопросов про "смысл жизни" : ) Даже если у некоего существа всё формально (хотя - что это значит? По чьим оценкам?) заябись, оно всё равно найдет чем тяготиться. Та же дуккха, которую буддизм называет основой жизни - это не тупо страдание типа боли, а вечная неупокоенность - что сложно отрицать, так как жизнь и состоит в постоянных изменениях. Ну а оценка этих изменений - тоже изменяется : ) И сегодня вам кажется что лучше быть не может, а ровно в полночь - вы чувствуете себя уже тыквой : )

Дуккха.

Поэтому нет возможности привести существо к некоей норме - просто потому, что нет самой Нормы : ) Еще раз повторюсь - конечно же интенсивные страдания в любом случае нужно как-то ассимилировать - не даром в том же буддизме речь про благословенность рождения человеком - ибо те же животные или "голодные духи" - попросту в виду тягостности своего существования не могут в подавляющем большинстве позволить себе писать на форуме... ой, то есть - порассуждать о чем-то кроме насущных потребностях : )

Теперь про Юлию. Юлия говорит - как мне кажется - о том, что у человечества сложилось ложное впечатление, что оно поймало Бога за яйца, а по буддийски - знает что есть Норма, поэтому, типа, если тебе херовато - то это не Норма есть фикция, это ты - депрессивный мудак-неудачник : ) Однако всё возрастающее число пацаков, которые, невзирая на надетые намордники, радуются что-то вяло, а то и вовсе - депрессуют, как бы намекает и намекает, что - поторопились с Гоп'ом-то.

Про "жизнь - ад" - я несогласен, но задуматься - повод есть : ) Тем более, что сигнал-то в наличие.

----------


## June

> я не буддист, кстати, и буддизм никому не рекомендую


 Владимир Познер любит рассказывать анекдот:

Человек вбегает в поликлинику, подходит к медсестре и говорит: “Мне нужен врач ухо-глаз”. Она говорит: “Такого врача нет. Есть ухо-горло-нос и есть глазник, то есть офтальмолог”. “Не-не-не, мне – ухо-глаз”. Ну, спорят, спорят. В конце концов, она говорит: “Послушайте, такого врача нет, я вам говорю. Но если бы он был, зачем вам нужен такой врач – ухо-глаз?” “Как зачем? Я все время слышу одно, а вижу-то совсем другое!”




> буддизм никому не рекомендую


 Поддерживаю)




> Про "жизнь - ад" - я несогласен


 И я не согласен. Мне видятся следующие стадии выхода из этого состояния:

Жизнь - это ад.
Моя жизнь - это ад.
Временами моя жизнь - это ад.
Тогда мне казалось, что жизнь - это ад.

----------


## culexus

...А что если заменить "ад" на "рай"? Или на что-либо другое?

----------


## June

> ...А что если заменить "ад" на "рай"? Или на что-либо другое?


 Работа не волк… и отдых не волк. И вообще всё не волк. Только волк-волк…

Жизнь это жизнь. Явление природы. Если она стала похожа на ад, подумай, не своими ли руками ты его создаёшь.

----------


## tempo

culexus, как человек, практикующий депрессивный реализм в натуре, смею утверждать, что депрессия страшна лишь при взгляде на неё изнутри её же, без выхода за границы депрессии.
Вообще,способность перемещать(ся) между психологическими состояними волевым усилием весьма полезна, а в иных случаях - жизненно необходима.

----------


## Wasted

> culexus, как человек, практикующий депрессивный реализм в натуре, смею утверждать, что депрессия страшна лишь при взгляде на неё изнутри её же, без выхода за границы депрессии.
> Вообще,способность перемещать(ся) между психологическими состояними волевым усилием весьма полезна, а в иных случаях - жизненно необходима.


 
Психологическими — да, но клиническая депрессия — психическое состояние, может даже и психиатрическое более уместное слово

----------


## tempo

Wasted, как правило, в 99,99% случаев, имеет место нежелание клиента открыть глаза и отказаться от детских ожиданий сладких пирожков, кои должны упадать с неба просто по факту сученья ножками и криков "ААА!! ЪХОЧУ!!!!"
Отсюда и вера в волшебные таблетки, которые с превеликим монплезиром пропишет шарлатан, получающий за это деньги.
Тогда как правильным лечением будет физиотерапия, недоданная в детстве - ремень по жопе.

----------


## Ваня :)

Кстати, tempo. А что там с ВИЧ-диссиденством? Вот товарищи говорят, что ВИЧ либо нет, либо єто безвредньій вирус, а СПИД лечится. А всякие лабухи гробят свою имунную систему ретровирусной терапией. 

Тьі с ними не согласен? Почему?  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Ваня, ВИЧ объективно, материально, молекулярно существует. Его присутствие в организме определяется и качественно, и количественно. Известны механизмы его размножения. Есть способы размножения в культурах клеток вне организма.
Лекарства прерывают его размножение на известных стадиях.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, как правило, в 99,99% случаев, имеет место нежелание клиента открыть глаза и отказаться от детских ожиданий сладких пирожков, кои должны упадать с неба просто по факту сученья ножками и криков "ААА!! ЪХОЧУ!!!!"
> Отсюда и вера в волшебные таблетки, которые с превеликим монплезиром пропишет шарлатан, получающий за это деньги.
> Тогда как правильным лечением будет физиотерапия, недоданная в детстве - ремень по жопе.


 
Ай, ладно, мы уже на эту тему вели диспуты. Пусть каждый при своём.

----------


## Wasted

> Ваня, ВИЧ объективно, материально, молекулярно существует. Его присутствие в организме определяется и качественно, и количественно. Известны механизмы его размножения. Есть способы размножения в культурах клеток вне организма.
> Лекарства прерывают его размножение на известных стадиях.


 
Баланс нейромедиаторов тоже определяется физически.

----------


## tempo

Нейромедиаторы можно нарабатывать психическим усилием,  или едой (удовольствием от неё), или физическими нагрузками, или солнечными лучиками.
С ВИЧ это не так. Возможно в некоторой мере помочь организму, правильно питая, эксплуатируя и не травя водкой-куревом, но полностью без лекарств - никак.
Я уже писал, мой на себе эксперимент длительностью около пяти месяцев по всяческим положительным воздействиям и отказу от лекарств привёл к росту количества вируса в крови в ~2000 раз и падению количества CD4-лимфоцитов в 5 раз.

----------


## Wasted

> Нейромедиаторы можно нарабатывать психическим усилием,  или едой (удовольствием от неё), или физическими нагрузками, или солнечными лучиками.
> С ВИЧ это не так. Возможно в некоторой мере помочь организму, правильно питая, эксплуатируя и не травя водкой-куревом, но полностью без лекарств - никак.
> Я уже писал, мой на себе эксперимент длительностью около пяти месяцев по всяческим положительным воздействиям и отказу от лекарств привёл к росту количества вируса в крови в ~2000 раз и падению количества CD4-лимфоцитов в 5 раз.


 При всем уважении к вашим интеллектуальным качествам, стойкости духа и силе воли это упорство в отрицании существования физиологически обусловленных ментальных расстройств вызывает недоумение, переходящее в печаль.

----------


## June

> существования физиологически обусловленных ментальных расстройств


 Да, бывает и такое. Читал случай - у мужика появились галлюцинации и другие признаки шизофрении. Ему сделали МРТ мозга, обнаружили небольшую опухоль. Опухоль удалили, мужик пошёл на поправку, через 3 месяца вышел на работу. Многие серьёзные психические заболевания из этой серии, просто пока нет аппаратуры, позволяющей найти и устранить причину болезни. В этих случаях остаётся только принимать таблетки, компенсирующие недостаток или избыток веществ, концентрация которых нарушилась из-за болезни.

Бывает, в здоровый мозг загружена нездоровая программа, человек думает неправильные мысли и совершает неправильные поступки, и от этого у него плохое настроение. Тут таблетки вредны, а полезна разговорная терапия, корректирующая мысли и поступки.

----------


## Wasted

> Да, бывает и такое. Читал случай - у мужика появились галлюцинации и другие признаки шизофрении. Ему сделали МРТ мозга, обнаружили небольшую опухоль. Опухоль удалили, мужик пошёл на поправку, через 3 месяца вышел на работу. Многие серьёзные психические заболевания из этой серии, просто пока нет аппаратуры, позволяющей найти и устранить причину болезни. В этих случаях остаётся только принимать таблетки, компенсирующие недостаток или избыток веществ, концентрация которых нарушилась из-за болезни.
> 
> Бывает, в здоровый мозг загружена нездоровая программа, человек думает неправильные мысли и совершает неправильные поступки, и от этого у него плохое настроение. Тут таблетки вредны, а полезна разговорная терапия, корректирующая мысли и поступки.


 
Ну так да, я же и не говорил, что все расстройства нужно лечить таблетками, но бывают же и ситуации, когда только так, увы.

----------


## culexus

Очевидно, что существуют разные причины схожих состояний, в данном случае - так называемой депрессии. Как минимум можно отметить три вида "патогена" - это функциональные нарушения мозга, когда у вас работает как-то нетипично сам мозг как орган; и это проблемы непосредственно сознания.

Внимательный читатель должен воскликнуть - а-лё, ты ж говорил о трех видах!? Точно, мой внимательный друг : ) дело в том, что сознание человека - это по всей видимости лишь небольшое окошко, сквозь которое мы можем наблюдать за гораздо более обширной областью психической деятельности в человеке. В окошке сознания мы видим лишь небольшую часть и воображаем порой, что это и есть всё, и так-то бы - и бог с этим, но периодически мы сталкиваемся с какими-то невяжущимися фактами, вторгающимися в нашу область видимости - и сильно тому удивляемся : ) Так вот, неосознаваемая и осознаваемая части психики - это и есть две области, где может жить патоген "депрессии".

В случае с неосознаваемым - это работа установок, как правило попавших втуда еще в детстве - и вызывающих теперь конфликт между ожиданиями на основе этих установок и текущей фактологией жизни индивидуума. Так как такой индивид не осознает - ни про само наличие у него каких-то установок, ни про их происхождение, то ему очень трудно выбраться из этого заблуждения - и тут нет ничего смешного и битьем по жопе вряд ли что-то исправишь.

В случае же, когда конфликт явен - вроде, например, неожиданной кончины любимого человека или еще чего-то - то это в общем-то то же конфликт между ожиданием и реальностью, только ожидания тут уже сформированы уже как более-менее зрелое мировоззрение, то есть какой-никакой критике подвергались, хотя мне кажется, что чаще мировоззрение и формально взрослых людей строится настолько небрежно, что в общем-то недалеко от чисто детского. Опять же - это и непросто - критиковать самого себя качественно, как мне опять же кажется - надо иметь нефиговые возможности к анализу, опыт в этом деле и плюс обширнейшую библиотеку фактов в голове, что еще ничего не гарантирует - и на всё это и жизни не хватит. Ну и плюс - само это знание ограниченно в любо момент времени и изобилует массой заблуждений : ) Поэтому на склоне своя лета, я пришел к выводу, что наиболее правы родоначальники всяких там сравнительно древних религиев и философиев - типа Христа и Будды, которые сформулировали принципы срединности - типа срединного пути в буддизме или любви в христианстве (типа "не судите" того же). Иными словами, по молодежному - не дергайтесь чрезмерно  : ) и у вас в голове не возникнет слишком до хрена много ожиданий-утсановок, которые вам же выдут боком.

Что же касается статьи - то она как раз об этом. Увеличивающееся кол-во депрессующих, причем отнюдь не тех, что из-за проблем с мозгом - это сигнал о том, что установки в нашей социосфере на планете не соответствуют действительности. Однако же, так называемые психологи (и вслед за ними и многие обычные граждане) не хотят этого даже заметить, они стремятся разобраться с последствием, а не с причиной, пытаясь подгонят не взирая ни на что своих пациентов к прокрустову ложу социальных установок. В этом - снова - ничего удивительного, та же христианская идея выглядит дискредитированной, коммунизм какой-нибудь - обосрамшимся, и вообще, всякий, кто начнет вякать про любовь и гармонию - выглядеть будет в глазах "народа" в лучшем случае как какой-нибудь "задрот", например : ) Между тем - это неверно, и что именно практически верного в той же любви - я описал выше, а иное отношение - будет совершенно логично вести лишь к нарастающему конфликту, вплоть до апокалипсиса - социального (то есть касающегося только нашего вида), а то и общепланетарного.

Но и может быть всё же, что именно болезнь и приведет к оздоровлению, если мы поймем причину верно - как знать. Посему и... да здравствует депрессия! : )

----------


## Wasted

> Очевидно, что существуют разные причины схожих состояний, в данном случае - так называемой депрессии. Как минимум можно отметить три вида "патогена" - это функциональные нарушения мозга, когда у вас работает как-то нетипично сам мозг как орган; и это проблемы непосредственно сознания.
> 
> Внимательный читатель должен воскликнуть - а-лё, ты ж говорил о трех видах!? Точно, мой внимательный друг : ) дело в том, что сознание человека - это по всей видимости лишь небольшое окошко, сквозь которое мы можем наблюдать за гораздо более обширной областью психической деятельности в человеке. В окошке сознания мы видим лишь небольшую часть и воображаем порой, что это и есть всё, и так-то бы - и бог с этим, но периодически мы сталкиваемся с какими-то невяжущимися фактами, вторгающимися в нашу область видимости - и сильно тому удивляемся : ) Так вот, неосознаваемая и осознаваемая части психики - это и есть две области, где может жить патоген "депрессии".
> 
> В случае с неосознаваемым - это работа установок, как правило попавших втуда еще в детстве - и вызывающих теперь конфликт между ожиданиями на основе этих установок и текущей фактологией жизни индивидуума. Так как такой индивид не осознает - ни про само наличие у него каких-то установок, ни про их происхождение, то ему очень трудно выбраться из этого заблуждения - и тут нет ничего смешного и битьем по жопе вряд ли что-то исправишь.
> 
> В случае же, когда конфликт явен - вроде, например, неожиданной кончины любимого человека или еще чего-то - то это в общем-то то же конфликт между ожиданием и реальностью, только ожидания тут уже сформированы уже как более-менее зрелое мировоззрение, то есть какой-никакой критике подвергались, хотя мне кажется, что чаще мировоззрение и формально взрослых людей строится настолько небрежно, что в общем-то недалеко от чисто детского. Опять же - это и непросто - критиковать самого себя качественно, как мне опять же кажется - надо иметь нефиговые возможности к анализу, опыт в этом деле и плюс обширнейшую библиотеку фактов в голове, что еще ничего не гарантирует - и на всё это и жизни не хватит. Ну и плюс - само это знание ограниченно в любо момент времени и изобилует массой заблуждений : ) Поэтому на склоне своя лета, я пришел к выводу, что наиболее правы родоначальники всяких там сравнительно древних религиев и философиев - типа Христа и Будды, которые сформулировали принципы срединности - типа срединного пути в буддизме или любви в христианстве (типа "не судите" того же). Иными словами, по молодежному - не дергайтесь чрезмерно  : ) и у вас в голове не возникнет слишком до хрена много ожиданий-утсановок, которые вам же выдут боком.
> 
> Что же касается статьи - то она как раз об этом. Увеличивающееся кол-во депрессующих, причем отнюдь не тех, что из-за проблем с мозгом - это сигнал о том, что установки в нашей социосфере на планете не соответствуют действительности. Однако же, так называемые психологи (и вслед за ними и многие обычные граждане) не хотят этого даже заметить, они стремятся разобраться с последствием, а не с причиной, пытаясь подгонят не взирая ни на что своих пациентов к прокрустову ложу социальных установок. В этом - снова - ничего удивительного, та же христианская идея выглядит дискредитированной, коммунизм какой-нибудь - обосрамшимся, и вообще, всякий, кто начнет вякать про любовь и гармонию - выглядеть будет в глазах "народа" в лучшем случае как какой-нибудь "задрот", например : ) Между тем - это неверно, и что именно практически верного в той же любви - я описал выше, а иное отношение - будет совершенно логично вести лишь к нарастающему конфликту, вплоть до апокалипсиса - социального (то есть касающегося только нашего вида), а то и общепланетарного.
> ...


 
Да-да, и это тоже, моральные ориентиры потеряны, что выбивает твердую почву из-под самоосознания и самоощущения. Одна хайпует на гибели мужа, другие смотрят на это и охеревают.

----------


## culexus

> Да-да, и это тоже, моральные ориентиры потеряны, что выбивает твердую почву из-под самоосознания и самоощущения. Одна хайпует на гибели мужа, другие смотрят на это и охеревают.


 Мне сдается, что ориентиры как раз есть, а вот насчет их "моральности"... Опять же - что морально? Я понимаю, что по Даннингу-Крюгеру, количество четко знающих за мораль строго равно количеству мягко говоря слабо разобравшихся в вопросе. Вот очень же показательна та же тема про Украину - мне кажется, что даже напрягаться не стоит, чтобы понять - каждая сторона уверена, что права. И готова это доказать оппоненту вплоть до его уничтожения. Тот же Ваня - вроде божий одуванчик и даже не смотря на проблемы с мозгом - мне кажется далеко не самым агрессивным, но сознается в своем дневничке, что запросто бы гуманно поуничтожал всех "не-правильных". А что - правильно? Даже то, что фашисты делали - было абсолютно правильно и законно по правилам и законам фашистской Германии. Хорошо, конечно, воображать, что они - фашисты те же - просто *бу дались - ну то есть с мозгом не то че-та, но в действительности - с любым народом это могло произойти и происходит время от времени с большей или меньшей силой!! Происходит именно заражение какой-то оценочной системой, которая заставляет видеть в каждом не человека, а его "рейтинг" по той или иной системе.

Понятное дело, что без оценочных систем мы вообще, наверное, парализуем развитие человека, но именно это нам и предстоит создать - сбалансированную социальную среду. И она - отнюдь не на каких-то крайностях покоится, крайности - не работают.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, я не утверждаю, что нет физиологически обусловленной психиатрии.
Я утверждаю, что таковая крайне редка.
Я утверждаю, что ссылка на несуществующие физиологические отклонениия - крайне популярная отмазка развращённых безнаказанностью людей, предпочитающих работе над собой - претензии ко всем.
Коих людей поддерживают в их заблуждении материально и самосебялюбиво заинтересованные дилетанты с дипломами психиатров.
Я считаю, что добрым словом и розгой можно достичь гораздо большего лечебного (правильнее сказать - воспитательного) эффекта, чем исключительно добрым словом.

----------


## Ваня :)

Ой! Про меня вспомнили, надо уточнить.




> Тот же Ваня - вроде божий одуванчик и даже не смотря на проблемы с мозгом - мне кажется далеко не самым агрессивным, но сознается в своем дневничке, что запросто бы гуманно поуничтожал всех "не-правильных". А что - правильно?


 Опять я недостаточно ясно вьіразился, дав почву для предположений... Все єто мои фантазии. Хотя, и рассуждаю я "серьезно", но нужно учитьівать, что с улбьібкой. То есть - єто бьіл бьі крайний метод. )

Не, не запросто... ) У меня бьі бьіли душевньіе терзания, похожие на те, как в случае с самоубийством.

А рассуждения то мои основаньі на:

1. Много боли. И человеки не хотят с єтим ничего делать. Делают больно кому-то и говорят: "ну и что?" С єтим нужно что-то делать. И иногда мне кажется, что єволюция возможна - ведь перешли человеки условно от темньіх веков к либеральньім демократиям. А потом - пункт 2. Нужно либо еволюционировать, либо, как Маргарет Тетчер, - прикрьіть "убьіточньіе шахтьі".

2. Человек - "биологическая машина". "Паразит" по природе. Знаю - в єтом мне поддержки нет. ) Но все равно нужно фактор "паразитизма" уменьшать. А если нет, нужно использовать "антибиотики"? Или что там против паразитов используется? )

Правильно - делать все, чтобьі не причинять боль и страдания другим. Тем болеее, просто ради своей вьігодьі или прихоти. Разве тьі не согласен, culexus?

Если бьі у меня бьіл доступ к волшебной кнопке, я не знаю как бьі я поступил. Есть то, во что мне хотелось бьі верить, но я не знаю... Надеюсь, что нажал бьі, решив все єтические вопросьі. 8\  :Smile: 

Все єто фантазии.




> Вот очень же показательна та же тема про Украину - мне кажется, что даже напрягаться не стоит, чтобы понять - каждая сторона уверена, что права. И готова это доказать оппоненту вплоть до его уничтожения.


 Так как представителем одной из сторон являюсь только я, воспринимаю єто лично, но не могу вспомнить, чтобьі я прям "до уничтожения". Решительно вьінужден опровергнуть данньій тезис.  :Wink: 

В єтой конкретной теме (можете мне не верить) у меня каждьій раз рождаются альтруистичньіе позьівьі что-то об'яснить. А именно, призьівьі к простейшему здравому смьіслу. Вот тут все возмущаются, что, мол, шоу Малахова вьіедает мозги. Друзья-товарищи - да вся история вокруг Украиньі - єто "шоу Малахова". С "поездами дружбьі", с "ущемлениями" и "фашизмами"... Только почему-то возмущений куда меньше, а "подписчиков" больше 100 млн. 

А напрячся все таки надо. Просто, ради того же простейшего здравого смьісла и, как следствие, отсутствия ненависти и таких долбанутьіх воин. О критическом мьішлении уже страшно вспоминать. Вот, чтобьі не об Украине... Но из той же серии... Цитата tempo...




> Но по факту ВСЕ в Беларуси разговаривают на русском, кроме тех, кто пытается выёжнуться хоть на нацпочве, поскольку больше особо нечем.


 Может, кто не обратил внимание на логику в связи с какими либо факторами...

Разговаривать в БЕЛАРУСИ(!) на БЕЛОРУССКОМ(!) - значит пьітаться ВЬІЕЖИВАТЬСЯ! 8\

И что с єтим делать? )

История один в один с "фашизмами" в Украине, Грузии, Прибалтике, Молдове... И продолжением "шоу Малахова" с последующими войнами.  :Frown: 

Я, честно, не понимаю, когда диалог еще может иметь смьісл? Єто важньій вопрос для меня. Ответте мне, пожалуйста. А что делать, как реагировать на тех "100 млн."? Ну вот как???? Если кто ответит на єти вопросьі - спасибо.

----------


## Wasted

> Мне сдается, что ориентиры как раз есть, а вот насчет их "моральности"... Опять же - что морально? Я понимаю, что по Даннингу-Крюгеру, количество четко знающих за мораль строго равно количеству мягко говоря слабо разобравшихся в вопросе. Вот очень же показательна та же тема про Украину - мне кажется, что даже напрягаться не стоит, чтобы понять - каждая сторона уверена, что права. И готова это доказать оппоненту вплоть до его уничтожения. Тот же Ваня - вроде божий одуванчик и даже не смотря на проблемы с мозгом - мне кажется далеко не самым агрессивным, но сознается в своем дневничке, что запросто бы гуманно поуничтожал всех "не-правильных". А что - правильно? Даже то, что фашисты делали - было абсолютно правильно и законно по правилам и законам фашистской Германии. Хорошо, конечно, воображать, что они - фашисты те же - просто *бу дались - ну то есть с мозгом не то че-та, но в действительности - с любым народом это могло произойти и происходит время от времени с большей или меньшей силой!! Происходит именно заражение какой-то оценочной системой, которая заставляет видеть в каждом не человека, а его "рейтинг" по той или иной системе.
> 
> Понятное дело, что без оценочных систем мы вообще, наверное, парализуем развитие человека, но именно это нам и предстоит создать - сбалансированную социальную среду. И она - отнюдь не на каких-то крайностях покоится, крайности - не работают.


 
Ну окей, я хотел выразить, что одни ориентиры сменяются другими, и в этом переходный период у людей сносит крышу и выбивает землю под ногами. Ещё вчера было положено  быть в глубоком трансе после внезапной гибели супруга, а сегодня на этом можно делать популярность и деньги, пока тело ещё в морге.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, я не утверждаю, что нет физиологически обусловленной психиатрии.
> Я утверждаю, что таковая крайне редка.
> Я утверждаю, что ссылка на несуществующие физиологические отклонениия - крайне популярная отмазка развращённых безнаказанностью людей, предпочитающих работе над собой - претензии ко всем.
> Коих людей поддерживают в их заблуждении материально и самосебялюбиво заинтересованные дилетанты с дипломами психиатров.
> Я считаю, что добрым словом и розгой можно достичь гораздо большего лечебного (правильнее сказать - воспитательного) эффекта, чем исключительно добрым словом.


 Ну что значит крайне? У нас РНПЦ психического здоровья забит людьми, которые внезапно начали слышать голоса и так далее. Какой психологией таким можно помочь?

----------


## June

> все возмущаются, что, мол, шоу Малахова вьіедает мозги. Друзья-товарищи - да вся история вокруг Украиньі - єто "шоу Малахова". С "поездами дружбьі", с "ущемлениями" и "фашизмами"... Только почему-то возмущений куда меньше


 У меня нет желания трындеть на эту тему, постараюсь ограничиться одним коротким постом. Я не знаю истинных мотивов человека, развязавшего этот конфликт. Я несказанно рад, что не занимаю ту должность, которую занимает этот человек, потому что у меня (как мне кажется) не было бы выбора – пачкать руки по локоть в крови, или не пачкать. Был бы только выбор – в чьей и каком количестве. Один из возможных мотивов (как мне кажется) - замедлить продвижение НАТО на восток. Кстати, у нас один политолог считает, что в этом году взаимоотношения РФ с Украиной и с РБ кардинально изменятся, и произойдёт это ещё до майских праздников. Прав он или нет – не знаю, увидим.

----------


## Wasted

Есть такой Валерий Соловей, вообще страшные ужасы начал многозначительно предрекать, как будто прямо сейчас в стенах Кремля готовятся страшные решения, от которых всё будет очень плохо в России и у соседей. Но недолго,а потом все рухнет и взойдет наконец "звезда пленительного счастья. Ну, увидим.

----------


## Wasted

"Разговаривать в БЕЛАРУСИ(!) на БЕЛОРУССКОМ(!) - значит пьітаться ВЬІЕЖИВАТЬСЯ! 8\".


Увы, но да ((((((

----------


## culexus

Ваня, во-первых, ты действительно очень достояно держишься - я прям порой ловлю себя на мысли, а что, правда такие еще бывают люди? : ) И шлядя на реакции других людей - я совсем не уверен кто из вас более психически нездоров : ))) Так что не надо ссать кипятком почем зря : ) И потом - любые личностные оценки - херня на палке, ты (как и другие сейчас вот например - смотрю как завоют: А-а-а-а, он назвал нас психически нездоровыми!!!) должен извлечь содержательную, фактологическую часть сообщения, посмотреть - насколько она соответствует действительности, взять полезное - и не стесняясь применить к себе, а всю чепуху оценочную - можно спокойно проигнорировать - мало ли что лает собака, у каравана-то задача идти к своей цели а не за собаками гоняться : )) Ясно?

Теперь, про ту самую фактологическую часть что я вижу в отношении тебя - опять же, я вижу лишь ограниченную часть и не так чтобы и шибко умен (и не обладаю чудесным даром точных предсказаний : ) чтобы утверждать что-то сильно уверенно. Однако же, я вижу в той же теме про Украину, как ты, начав более чем расслабленно - вовлекся и стал запальчиво отвечать оппонентам, уже и грозя пальчиком. Потом - я ж тебя за язык (или что там?) не тянул, чтоб ты писал про правильные правила и как бы их можно внедрить. Ты вот и щас пишешь "єто бьіл бьі крайний метод" - чува-а-а-ак, так "крайние условия" не так уж и сложно достичь, а вот то, что ты уже готов к определенной форме реакции - это другое. Ты думаешь те же фашисты жгли, травили, уничтожали по разному других людей потому что они звери какие-то? Совсем чтоли рехнулся!? Нет же - они воображали, что "так надо", "так должно быть", "так правильно"! Очень и очень немногие в той фашиской Германии не приемлили этого В ПРИНЦИПЕ - и не под каким компотом их было не заставить делать это дерьмо. Ясно о чем я?

Еще большую готовность к насилию демонстрируют твои оппоненты - им нужно только сформировать в голову образ нужного врага, а его истреблять (и порой - с невообразимой жестокостью) они уже сами готовы. Но какого зла не сделаешь за ради добра во всем мире - верно?

Что касается твоей информации - то я тебе так же честно написал, что да - очень интересно, и даже корреспондент - то бишь ты : ) старается держаться объективности - за что честь ему и хвала! ...Но... но куда девать когнитивные искажения, Иван? Так ли репрезентативна - то есть объемлюща - твоя выборка фактов? Как насчет того, что своя рубашка - всё равно ближе к телу, и ты невольно и даже безотчетно будешь считать, что, например "_наши_ делают дерьмо, потому что находятся в крайней_ситуации, а ненаши - потому что они сволочи"? На вот тебе, просветись: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...BD%D0%B8%D0%B9

И я это не к тому, что ты вот такой дурной, или что я - лучше тебя; - НЕТ ИВАН, мы все такие - так устроена наша нейросеть, так она формировалась сотни тысяч лет и именно такой она нужна была для выживания - наша задача - наверное опять же - сейчас осознать это и целенаправленно, как по-настоящему разумным существам - эти искажения отработать, стать лучше - иначе же мы так и останемся чуть более хитрыми животными, вечно дерущимися. ВОТ СОДЕРЖАТЕЛЬНАЯ ЧАСТЬ МОЕГО СООБЩЕНИЯ : )

Больше я писать не буду в это сообщении - и так настрочил : ) отвечать будет тяжело, если вздумаешь. Да и другие чтецы по-любому щас начнут мне предъявы кидать как я их неаккуратно обсуждаю : ) ...А может и нет - хрен знает, случится чудо и в кои-то веки люди узрят суть сказанного (тем более, что я прям написал - куды смотреть, а что - тупо проигнорировать)! : )))

Единственно что еще скажу - уже чисто за философию, коротенько... "Человек - "биологическая машина"." - и "природа" вся - это машина, так чё теперь?

----------


## Ваня :)

culexus. Я понял, что в той же дневниковой истории про "уничтожить всех" я недостаточно точно вьіразился. Я постоянно ловлю себя на такой вот штуке. В результате чего бьіли по отношению ко мне примененьі слова "запросто(!) уничтожил бьі", например, - єто в корне не то, что я имел в виду. В другом случае я вообще, как ни странно не собирался ничего и никого "уничтожать". Пока что.  :Smile:  Поєтому внес уточнения. Делаю так по мере возможности.  :Smile:  Только и всего, culexus. А тьі так вовлеченно реагируешь.  :Wink:  Может, не буду больше ничего уточнять... Обрасту мифами...

Тебя так разозлила форма предложения: "Ну а напрячся все-таки стоит..."? ) Она не бьіла персональной...  :Wink:

----------


## culexus

Так ты потер что ли свои перлы? : ) А, ну тогда - да, тогда ничего как бы и не было : )

Вот поэтому с Крымом, Ваня, так же произошло. Наш Горбачев где-то там с НАТОй устно договорился, что она не будет расширяться, если СССР уступит. СССР уступил, а НАТА как давай расширяться! Тогда НАТЕ говорят: эй, как же так!? Мы же договорились вроде...? А НАТА такая: Чё? Когда кто там договаривался, документ у вас есть? А ей: ну *-*-*-*-*-баны в рот, ну нам же в голову не пришло, что вы - такие классные и добрые - и вдруг за слова свои не отвечаете! А НАТА: Договора нету? Нету! НАТЕ - пососите.

Я беззлобно всё это говорю, Ваня : ) Как есть. Сам по себе Крым нахрен не нужен России, а вот когда люди сначала одно говорят, потом - другое, а делают - вообще третье...

С другой стороны - НАТО - оно ведь не России - нет-нет-нет - угрожает, она ж против там злого Ирана и прочих террористов несет свет демократии. Во всяком разе, как ты говоришь, "Пока что". Ну и вот Россия тоже отдаст Крым, как когда-то в СССР его к Украинской ССР присоединила. А пока что - пусть будет в России - что такого? Тем более, что по правилам же всё сделано : )

Мерзко? Мерзко, Ваня, согласен. Но ведь уже не докажешь - так ведь? : )  Всё где надо "поправлено" и "уточнено" : )))

Так и живем - все взаимодобрые и взаимочестные : )

----------


## Ваня :)

Мда...  :Smile: 

Стертьіе сообщения - єто сообщения Remarque.  :Smile:  Вот так то и в других случаях получается, что я говорил то, чего не говорил. )

----------


## culexus

Я вообще-то про дневниковые записи говорил, но оно действительно в другом месте - осталось - так что да, все на месте. Ну вот, Ваня:



> Есть у меня фантазии об уничтожении человечества. ) Оставить там можно только людей, которьіе неспособньі никому причинить боль.


 Эта фантазия, конечно, безобидная. Ты, Ваня, вероятно, не слишком испорченный человек, поэтому для тебя эти фантазии как бы в самом деле - фантазии. Пока, во всяком случае. Но, когда я их упоминаю, уже выясняется, что это типа "крайнее средство" - а крайние условия уже скользкая штука, но ты не говоришь ведь - нет, нельзя никого уничтожать, ты говоришь - пока для меня условий не хватает. Более того - начинаешь рационализовывать:




> 1. Много боли. И человеки не хотят с єтим ничего делать. Делают больно кому-то и говорят: "ну и что?" С єтим нужно что-то делать. И иногда мне кажется, что єволюция возможна - ведь перешли человеки условно от темньіх веков к либеральньім демократиям. А потом - пункт 2. Нужно либо еволюционировать, либо, как Маргарет Тетчер, - прикрьіть "убьіточньіе шахтьі".
> 
> 2. Человек - "биологическая машина". "Паразит" по природе. Знаю - в єтом мне поддержки нет. ) Но все равно нужно фактор "паразитизма" уменьшать. А если нет, нужно использовать "антибиотики"? Или что там против паразитов используется? )


 Ну то есть это... правильно же может быть. Почему тебе не приходит в голову, что правильно замочить уже тебя может любой другой по своим правилам? Это - мочилово - плохо само по себе, а не потому что те или иные правила плохи. Обосновать ПРИЧИНУ агрессии - чем бы то ни было - как два пальца об асфальт. Ну хотя бы уж тем, что кому-то хочется покушать : )

Получается эффект как в том анекдоте - "А нас-то за что?!", а по-научному - готтентотская мораль.

Ну и про то, что "потер" ты свои слова в дневники - приношу извинения, не в ту запись посмотрел.

А про Крым - оно так и есть, обидно Украине в этой ситуации должно быть не за отношение к ней России - тут, вероятнее всего, как раз дело совсем не в Украине, она - как государство - тут по стечению обстоятельств оказалась. Джаст бизнес, как говорят наши мудрые партнеры и друзья (?) Украины. С политической точки зрения, Украина - как разменная монета для политиков, причем не только для "злых русских", да и не столько - ибо "русским"-то и впрямь хочешь не хочешь приходится думать об этом - эта вся возня-то вокруг нашей раши происходит, а не где-нибудь на Кубе, например. И лично я считаю, что это всё - всё равно плохо и некрасиво. Но - вполне объяснимо и без патологического якобы человеконенавистничества или жадности русских (или россиян - как правильнее будет? : )

----------


## culexus

И чтоб ты там не думал себе лишнего - если бы от меня зависели дела России, а от тебя - Украины - я бы не колеблясь и с извинениями отдал бы этот самый Крым : ) Но нас слишком много и у каждого - слишком много тараканов в башке, да еще и мы не хотим этого признавать. Вот ты хотел быть полезным? Вот - будь! Будь собой - украинцем, Ваней - с которым мы и будем добиваться взаимопонимания и доверия без этой политической двуличности.

Напрямую - от человека к человеку.

----------


## Traumerei

Ааа...как обычная для су-форума тема могла скатиться в политику всего к 3 странице?!

----------


## Ваня :)

culexus. Когда-то в дневниковьіх записях я продвигал очередную свою... идею. На єтот раз "цифрового мира".  :Smile: 

Типа, сложньіе вещи состоят из множества простьіх, а те в свою очередь могут бьіть только правильньіми или неправильньіми. Вот, типа нужно разобрать сложньіе вещи на простьіе и стремится к правильности всех оньіх. ) Ну и тогда все будет правильно. ) Депрессивньіе говорят - идея отличная. )

Насчет потертьіх записей - все ОК. Бьівает.

----------


## culexus

> Ааа...как обычная для су-форума тема могла скатиться в политику всего к 3 странице?!


 Мы можем и про это - про скатывания - в этой теме поговорить, запросто : )

----------


## culexus

Речь Курта Воннегута, произнесённая в Массачусетском технологическом институте.

«Уважаемые выпускники, мажьтесь солнцезащитными кремами!

    Если бы я мог дать вам только один совет на будущее, он был бы как раз про солнцезащитные кремы. Выгода их использования была доказана учеными, в то время как остальные мои рекомендации не имеют более надежной основы, чем собственный путаный опыт, эти советы я вам сейчас изложу.
    Наслаждайтесь силой и красотой своей юности, пока жизнь вам не нравится, она проходит. Поверьте мне, через 20 лет вы посмотрите на свои фотографии и вспомните с чувством, которое вы сейчас не можете понять. Сколько возможностей было открыто перед вами, и как же сказочно вы на самом деле выглядели.
    Вы не так много весите, как вам кажется.
    Не беспокойтесь о будущем. Или хорошо, беспокойтесь, но знайте, что эти беспокойства так же эффективны, как попытка решить алгебраическое уравнение с помощью пережевывания жевательной резинки. Реальными неприятностями в вашей жизни случаются события, которые никогда не трогали ваш беспокойный ум, такие, например, что застают вас врасплох в четыре часа ночи, в какой-нибудь обычный вторник.
    Ежедневно делайте что-нибудь из того, что вас пугает.
    Пойте.
    Относитесь бережно к сердцам других людей.
    Не миритесь с теми, кто равнодушен к вашему сердцу.
    Не забывайте чистить зубы.
    Не тратьте время на зависть, иногда вы впереди, иногда позади, гонка длинна, и, в конце концов, вы ее ведете только с самим собой.
    Помните комплименты, которые вы получаете, но забывайте оскорбления, и если вы преуспеете в этом, то расскажите мне как.
    Храните ваши старые любовные письма, выбрасывайте старые банковские выписки.
    Периодически подтягивайтесь.
    Не чувствуйте себя виноватым, если не знаете, что вы хотите делать с вашей жизнью.
    Самые интересные люди из тех, кого я знаю, в 22 года понятия не имели, как они хотят прожить свою жизнь, причем некоторые из наиболее интересных мне знакомых сорокалетних не знают до сих пор.
    Потребляйте кальций. Бережно относитесь к своим коленям, вам их будет не хватать, когда они выйдут из строя.
    Может быть, вы вступите в брак, может быть, нет. Может быть, у вас будут дети, может быть, нет. Может быть, вы разведетесь в сорок, а может быть, вы будете отплясывать танец маленьких утят на семьдесят пятой годовщине своей свадьбы. Что бы вы ни делали, не хвалите себя слишком много, но и не ругайте тоже. Ваш выбор, как и у всех, наполовину во власти случая.
    Наслаждайтесь своим телом, используйте его, как только можете, и не бойтесь того, что другие люди думают об этом. Тело — это самый прекрасный инструмент, которым вы когда-либо будете обладать.
    Танцуйте, даже если вам негде этого делать, кроме вашей гостиной.
    И пожалуйста, не читайте журналы о красивой жизни, они только заставят вас чувствовать себя отвратительно.
    Будьте благодушны со своими братьями и сестрами, они ваша лучшая связь с прошлым и те, кто, скорее всего, будут рядом с вами в будущем.
    Поймите, что друзья приходят и уходят, но за нескольких драгоценных нужно держаться.
    Прилагайте все усилия, чтобы преодолеть разрывы в географии и в жизни, потому что чем старше вы становитесь, тем больше вам нужны будут люди, которых вы знали, когда были молоды.
    Поживите немного в Нью-Йорке (или другом мегаполисе), но покиньте его, прежде чем он сделает вас твердым. Поживите на острове Бали, но покиньте его, прежде чем он сделает вас мягким. И, вообще, путешествуйте.
    Примите несколько неизбежных истин: цены будут расти, политики будут изменять своим женам. Вы тоже будете стареть, и, когда состаритесь, вы будете фантазировать, что когда вы были молоды, цены были разумными, политики были благородными и дети уважали своих стариков.
    Кстати, уважайте своих стариков, вы никогда не знаете, когда они уйдут навсегда.
    Не рассчитывайте, что кто-нибудь будет обеспечивать вас. Может быть, у вас есть свой инвестиционный фонд, может быть, у вас есть богатый супруг или супруга, но вы никогда не знаете, когда каждый из них может покинуть вас.
    Не экспериментируйте слишком много с вашими волосами, или к тому времени, когда вам стукнет сорок, они будут выглядеть на восемьдесят пять.
    Все мы когда-нибудь уйдем, но важно продержаться до конца, во что-то веря. В этом самая большая трудность, потому что, кажется, что нет ни черта такого, во что действительно стоило бы верить.

Вот такие вот советы, уважаемые выпускники. Но будьте осторожны и терпеливы с теми, кто вам их дает, совет — это форма ностальгии, это способ выуживания прошлого из мусорной кучи, закрашивание свежими красками нелицеприятных моментов и переработки его в нечто более дорогое, чем оно было. Но то, что солнцезащитные кремы действительно спасают вашу кожу от ожогов, доказано учеными, так что смело мажьтесь».

----------

